# Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-S Rich



## slowtrailrunner (Dec 7, 2016)

I drew *Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-S Rich* this year for archery buck and was planning to hunt from the front in SLC. Any insight on where to find the deer. Also, I've read that this is also an antlerless elk control unit, any tips on where to find the cows. I suspect If I get high enough I might have some luck.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

No real secrets to the unit. 
Like you said get high and glass. There is deer on every ridge. Just a matter of finding the right one in the right spot.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

If I was you I would focus my attention on areas I could also hunt on extended archery. Find the nastiest canyon you don't want to go into, then do it. If you don't tag out during the general season you can still keep hunting the areas you have seen good bucks until extended is done.


----------



## slowtrailrunner (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks. I am planning on focusing my attention on the extended archery unit for that very reason. 

There are a couple WMAs in this unit, are they worth any attention?


----------

